# Destination filter



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

I regularly use the filter to get trips back to the airport from Noosa. Problem is you only get 2 shots at it. A colleague pointed out that if you press the airport button on the map and then press the "lets go" button it works just like the filter and is apparently unlimited. 
Ripper!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Spursman said:


> I regularly use the filter to get trips back to the airport from Noosa. Problem is you only get 2 shots at it. A colleague pointed out that if you press the airport button on the map and then press the "lets go" button it works just like the filter and is apparently unlimited.
> Ripper!


It's just act as navigation, not a df .


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> It's just act as navigation, not a df .


Can you receive ride requests on the way?


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Jumping in as an ex pat Qlder...

In Califirnia the "navigation" button will "lead" you to the airport...but.. will give you other rides in any direction. It's no more a DF then you driving empty.

When I was home in December I had to take an Uber from Coolangatta airport to Beenleigh. Driver was "unsure" of the DF function to get back so I suggested what we use here...

...and I localize so it makes sense...

...if you're at Noosa and want to get back to BNE airport, set your DF *beyond* your intended destination, perhaps Hamilton. That way, you'll still be heading to the airport, but leave yourself open for destinations beyond your DF. If set for Hamilton you'll leave the option open for rides in the arch from Brekkie Creek to Eagle Farm and Pinkenba.

If south on the Gold Coast wanting to return to BNE airport, set your DF for Sandgate. You'll still use one DF but leave yourself open for those industries/hotels/destinations that surround the airport perimeter.

There are a couple of forum posts about this strategy in both the San Diego and the LA forums.

Disclaimer: California Uber is not SEQ, your mileage (kilometerage) may vary.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Can you receive ride requests on the way?


You'll receive requests in any direction. It will look like a DF is in effect but it's not, it is just navigation.


----------

